# Cruddy Quest RPG (Free Game)



## cruddybuddy (Feb 14, 2008)

I figured since I branced off of the official GBATEMP RPG thread, that I should start my own from Cruddy Quest RPG.

I'm up to *version .004 *now, which you can download below.

If you have already downloaded versions .001, .002, or .003 then you only need this: 1MB
http://www.mediafire.com/?ngojmnxrgjj

If you haven't downloaded it before, then you need this version instead: 36 MB
http://www.mediafire.com/?hy0anbmqsqi

Since the game is getting bigger, but many things are left out, I have included a "points of interested" guide below.

POINTS OF INTEREST:

Wood stack by Cruddy's house
Gravestone by Cruddy's house
The well in the Forest of Getting Annoyed (or something)
The cave to the left as you come out of the maze in the forest.
Keep walking to the left, past the cave. There is a "mini-town" above the real town.
After you cross the bridge, the man to the far far left of the map. He is standing in your way to leave the town to the west.

Those are the main points of interest. If you have already played an earlier version and have a saved game, you should be able to load it if you copy your save file into the new directory.

CONTROLS:
Move = arrow keys.
Run = hold ENTER + arrow keys
Action button = ENTER key
Menu = ESC key


You can save and load games as you please. Let me know what you think. :-)


----------



## Orc (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh nice. Downloading nao!

I like your witty "storytelling". Fun stuff.

EDIT: btw, you switched the d/l links around.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

This RPG is BoneMonkey Aprroved !


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Oh nice. Downloading nao!
> 
> I like your witty "storytelling". Fun stuff.
> 
> EDIT: btw, you switched the d/l links around.



I guess at this point I can't really call it a game, hu? Other than the maze you have to get through I guess.

@Bonemonkey: If only there were a BoneMonkey stamp of approval!

EDIT: Oh, are the download links not working?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

if it weren't 210 am in the morning i would soooooooo photoshop a BM stamp of aproval lol


----------



## Orc (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh nice. Downloading nao!
> ...



You switched the links between the stand-alone and the 1mb add-on. Other than that, awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you add in puzzle/mystery solving like an point and click adventure thingy that would so compliment your writing.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> if it weren't 210 am in the morning i would soooooooo photoshop a BM stamp of aproval lol



Wow! That late? Well assuming you already completed version .002, this should take you all of 3 minutes to complete!


----------



## notnarb (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> if it weren't 210 am in the morning i would soooooooo photoshop a BM stamp of aproval lol


fuck artpad.art for not working ever


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 14, 2008)

Not bad. The Forest Of Being Really Annoyed And Lost wasn't annoying enough, and the game could use more musics, but it's still better than Final Fantasy X2.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 14, 2008)

Does it work on PAL?


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Not bad. The Forest Of Being Really Annoyed And Lost wasn't annoying enough, and the game could use more musics, but it's still better than Final Fantasy X2.








 That's being a little cruel, X-2 might've been a bad game, but it got the awsome girls...

Hay!  I have an idea!  Cruddy, add some hot chicks to your game!  I remember the good ol' Final Fantasy days where I'd fap to certain monsters in teh wild. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was being sarcastic BTW.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Destructobot @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad. The Forest Of Being Really Annoyed And Lost wasn't annoying enough, and the game could use more musics, but it's still better than Final Fantasy X2.
> ...



You must not have gone into the cave or you would have certainly enjoyed the hot chicks in there.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 14, 2008)

I wanna make a Rpg too just as soon as it comes out in english !


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> I wanna make a Rpg too just as soon as it comes out in english !



Just make it now little Bone Buddy. Wait, that doesn't sound right.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 15, 2008)

The links in the first post are switched, full version links to patch.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna make a Rpg too just as soon as it comes out in english !
> ...



i cant make it now all items are in jap i want to make a serious rpg


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> The links in the first post are switched, full version links to patch.


Oh shoot. You're right. I was wondering why so many people were downloading the small version. Ooops, well, they probably tried it and it didn't work and they gave up. *sad* Now nobody will play my game. *sad still*


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 15, 2008)

Got to the place where you needed an escort and I stopped, but HOLY CRAP IT WAS AWESOME. The rupee part was hilarious, and etc.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, didn't know what to do after escort part.


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 15, 2008)

I thought it might be the monster in the well, but it wasn't.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry, actually there is nothing after the escort. Well, not in version .003. Version .004 has the escort "quest," but I haven't released it yet. That's the tricky thing about daily updates, you can only get so far but you don't really know it and you end up wandering around and losing interest. I've got a long weekend though so I'll probably have a sizable update in a couple days.

Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad you liked the cave scene.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 15, 2008)

Also... add savepoints.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

i never thought about save points where do you save and how ?


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 15, 2008)

You press Escape to bring up the menu, then you use the "Save Game" option.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, you can pretty much save anywhere you want.


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 15, 2008)

Does this include the RTP or something, or is there another reason it's so large? (the game)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

yes i think it does its only 30 megs


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Does this include the RTP or something, or is there another reason it's so large? (the game)



The .exe version includes the RTP, the .zip version does not.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

I WANT THE ENGLISH VERSION NOW !


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> I WANT THE ENGLISH VERSION NOW !



Cruddy Quest RPG is already in English.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

no i meant i WANT RPG MAKER VX IN ENGLISH !


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> no i meant i WANT RPG MAKER VX IN ENGLISH !



It is! Well, patched.

Okay, I know I know. I want it too.

Hopefully Cruddy Quest RPG will be compatible with the English version.


----------



## Law (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 15 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > no i meant i WANT RPG MAKER VX IN ENGLISH !
> ...



Yeah, all the projects would be compatible.

Although the entries in the database would still be in Japanese, due to them being made in a Japanese RPGMaker VX.

That is, of course, unless you've already deleted all the default entries and put your own in (like I did).


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 15, 2008)

I want it too. I've started planning out an rpg that will be based off of my school and my friends. I'll host it online, but unless you are in my "group" then you probably won't get it.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Law @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 15 2008 said:
> ...



Okay, that's good. I did change everything I could, but when you actually play the game and do a battle, the text is in Japanese. It's okay though, because I used that to my advantage in Cruddy Quest RPG .003.


----------



## Law (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Law @ Feb 15 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> ...



I think I got everything "In-Battle" translated by changing most of what was in System and the tab next to it (I think).

Although, I don't think opening it directly in the English version will translate everything, seeing as it's all in the scripts :/.

At least, I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 16, 2008)

I did some quick checking and I think they priced the full English version at like 150ish dollars.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> I did some quick checking and I think they priced the full English version at like 150ish dollars.



LOL. Did you forget what forum we're in?


----------



## Orc (Feb 16, 2008)

You can also go translate the data in "Vocab" script in the Script Editor...

```
# ??????
 ShopBuy         = "????"
 ShopSell        = "????"
 ShopCancel      = "???"
 Possession      = "??????"

 # ???????
 ExpTotal        = "??????"
 ExpNext         = "??%s??"

 # ?????????
 SaveMessage     = "???????????????"
 LoadMessage     = "???????????????"
 File            = "????"

 # ????????????
 PartyName       = "%s??"

 # ?????????
 Emerge          = "%s????"
 Preemptive      = "%s????????"
 Surprise        = "%s?????????"
 EscapeStart     = "%s???????"
 EscapeFailure   = "????????????????"

 # ?????????
 Victory         = "%s????"
 Defeat          = "%s????????"
 ObtainExp       = "%s ????????"
 ObtainGold      = "??? %s%s ??????"
 ObtainItem      = "%s???????"
 LevelUp         = "%s?%s %s ??????"
 ObtainSkill     = "%s?????"

 # ????
 DoAttack        = "%s????"
 DoGuard         = "%s?????????"
 DoEscape        = "%s?????????"
 DoWait          = "%s?????????"
 UseItem         = "%s?%s?????"

 # ?????????
 CriticalToEnemy = "???????"
 CriticalToActor = "???????"

 # ???????????
 ActorDamage     = "%s? %s ??????????"
 ActorLoss       = "%s?%s? %s ????"
 ActorDrain      = "%s?%s? %s ?????"
 ActorNoDamage   = "%s?????????????"
 ActorNoHit      = "????%s?????????????"
 ActorEvasion    = "%s?????????"
 ActorRecovery   = "%s?%s? %s ?????"

 # ???????????
 EnemyDamage     = "%s? %s ??????????"
 EnemyLoss       = "%s?%s? %s ????"
 EnemyDrain      = "%s?%s? %s ????"
 EnemyNoDamage   = "%s?????????????"
 EnemyNoHit      = "????%s?????????????"
 EnemyEvasion    = "%s?????????"
 EnemyRecovery   = "%s?%s? %s ?????"

 # ???????????????????????
 ActionFailure   = "%s?????????"
```


```
[CODE]  # ?????? (Shop Screen)
 ShopBuy         = "Buy"
 ShopSell        = "Sell"
 ShopCancel      = "Cancel"
 Possession      = "Number possessed"

 # ??????? (Status Screen)
 ExpTotal        = "Total Experience"
 ExpNext         = "To next %s"

 # ????????? (Save/Load Screen)
 SaveMessage     = "Which File do you want to save to?"
 LoadMessage     = "Which File do you want to load?"
 File            = "File"

 # ???????????? (Displayed when you have two or more members)
 PartyName       = "%s's Party"

 # ????????? (Battle Messages)
 Emerge          = "%s appears!"
 Preemptive      = "%s takes the first move!"
 Surprise        = "%s was caught off guard!"
 EscapeStart     = "%s ran away!"
 EscapeFailure   = "Can't run away!"

 # ????????? (Battle End Messages)
 Victory         = "%s wins!"
 Defeat          = "%s was defeated."
 ObtainExp       = "Obtained %s experience!"
 ObtainGold      = "Obtained %s%s!"
 ObtainItem      = "Obtained %s!"
 LevelUp         = "%s is now %%!"
 ObtainSkill     = "Learned %s!"

 # ???? (Battle Actions)
 DoAttack        = "%s attacks!"
 DoGuard         = "%s defends."
 DoEscape        = "%s escapes."
 DoWait          = "%s is waiting."
 UseItem         = "%s uses %s!"

 # ????????? (Critical Hit)
 CriticalToEnemy = "A critical hit!!"
 CriticalToActor = "A piercing blow!!"

 # ??????????? (Battle Results for Actor)
 ActorDamage     = "%s recieves %s damage!"
 ActorLoss       = "%s lost %s: %s!"
 ActorDrain      = "%s drained %s: %s!"
 ActorNoDamage   = "%s takes no damage!"
 ActorNoHit      = "MISS! %s takes no damage!"
 ActorEvasion    = "%s evades the attack!"
 ActorRecovery   = "%s recovered %: %s!"

 # ??????????? (Battle Results for Enemy)
 EnemyDamage     = "%s recieves %s damage!"
 EnemyLoss       = "%s lost %s: %s!"
 EnemyDrain      = "%s drained %s: %s!"
 EnemyNoDamage   = "%s takes no damage!"
 EnemyNoHit      = "MISS! %s takes no damage!"
 EnemyEvasion    = "%s evades the attack!"
 EnemyRecovery   = "%s recovered %: %s!"

 # ??????????????????????? (Non-physical attack skills and items have no effect)
 ActionFailure   = "%s has no effect!"
```

EDIT: Translated comments.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey! That's great. Thank you. That's very cool.


----------



## Orc (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Hey! That's great. Thank you. That's very cool.


Currently looking through the script editor to see if more shit needs to be translated. But maybe later, I need to go shower lol


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! That's great. Thank you. That's very cool.
> ...



Orcs shower?


----------



## Law (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 15 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> ...



It's more likely than you think.


Also, thanks Orc, that's pretty awesome, I had no idea going into the scripts would be so easy. Thanks for the translation too.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

How do you like my BoneMonkey Sprite ? 







here is the file can someone tell me if it works correctly on VX


----------



## Westside (Feb 16, 2008)

OMG, bone, what program did you use?  Did you base it off some template, or did you just draw that?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

a friend of mines made it using the VX character Templates let me go get them now hold on


http://www.rpgrevolution.com/resource/thum...ls.php?album=81 go here they have tons of templates


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 16, 2008)

Bone I tried it but whenever I try to use the sprite its messed up and it cuts trough the sprite so I have half a white monkey in the game lol.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah i have to fix it expect a fix version soona nd sorry to hijack thread i cant fidn the other rpg thread






can you try that tell me if it works ?

ok it works fine also im making face expressions feel free to put me in your game crudddd if you want too


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 16, 2008)

Works perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll upload some screenshots.

EDIT:


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 17, 2008)

May I have permission to add your little Bone Monkey to Cruddy Quest RPG?


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 17, 2008)

Please tell me you didn't actually buy RPG Maker VX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I doubt you did... You should use my cracked version instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How's that for a first post?


----------



## Orc (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Hyperlisk_ @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> Please tell me you didn't actually buy RPG Maker VX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 17, 2008)

It's not like I was asking for/linking to anything illegal... Banning something on the basis of the subject matter is just stupid... If I got a ban for talking about a cracked version, then everyone that talks about how to get ROMs running on their flash carts should get a ban.


----------



## Osaka (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> yeah i have to fix it expect a fix version soona nd sorry to hijack thread i cant fidn the other rpg thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, you are good at making sprites =P wana make an osaka one? XD


----------



## Talaria (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i have to fix it expect a fix version soona nd sorry to hijack thread i cant fidn the other rpg thread
> ...



As explained in a different thread a so called _"friend" _made the sprites not Bonemonkey


----------



## Osaka (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> ...


hmmm... how come friend is italic?


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 17, 2008)

Friends are always italic.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 17, 2008)

a friend of mines made it i cannot make sprites that good i t takes a LONG TIME to make a sprite it took my friend over a week to make that one


----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow you'd better pay your friend or he is nuts!


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lawd, I'm going to have some fun with this new RPG Maker. Is there not an RPG Maker thread yet?


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to our little corner of the net Hyperlisk. It may not seem like it, but people that can code and crack still get a little respect from certain people (I noticed you on the RRR forums a little while back).

I assume you have plans for the English version when it's released? (don't answer that for your own sake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I'm sure as hell not paying another large sum of money for VX like I did with XP >_


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Feb 18, 2008)

Of course I have plans for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me and my friend are going to have a race 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I don't even know when I went to the RRR forums... Maybe once... I usually browse rpgmakervx.net though...

I wish I didn't lose my password for this site... But that's why I have the underscore at the end of my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, on-topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I've seen some round floor tiles, they would make your maps look better if you used them


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Me attempting to sprite beast like cruddybuddy but I phailed


----------



## Law (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey CruddyBuddy, where's the next update?


----------



## pkprostudio (Mar 18, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Hey CruddyBuddy, where's the next update?








Ask that question in my thread!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 5, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Hey CruddyBuddy, where's the next update?



Okay, check the topic post. I have updated links with the latest version, .004!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 5, 2008)

New version has been up for over 12 hours and not a single download. *cruddy = sad*


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 5, 2008)

Only tried this now. I must say it's really good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the graphics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the good work.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 6, 2008)

coalfire said:
			
		

> Only tried this now. I must say it's really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? Crap! I didn't make the graphics! So the part of the game you love is the part I didn't make. :-(


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 6, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> coalfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it helps, I liked the dialogue very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the Forest of Getting Annoyed(?) really got me annoyed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't read the controls at the first page though so I was a bit confused at first. Maybe you could add something about the controls at the start of the game. A lot of funny dialogue could sprout from that.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 6, 2008)

best game ever needs more nudity though


----------



## Westside (Apr 6, 2008)

Agree'd, needs more bitches, hoes and gunz.  Needs gangsta.

lol, just kidding.

When do you think you can complete this thing?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 8, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Agree'd, needs more bitches, hoes and gunz.  Needs gangsta.
> 
> lol, just kidding.
> 
> When do you think you can complete this thing?



I was reading about Zelda BS and toying with the idea of having a weekly episode where the people & things would change, etc etc.

As for completing it, I don't know; when I run out of jokes I guess it will be finished.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 8, 2008)

Funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crap, now I feel like making something, yet I don't know where to start.


----------



## Mars (Apr 8, 2008)

Have only been playing it for a few minutes but the dialogue is brilliant. The Forest of Getting Lost and Annoyed is really frustrating, though I suppose it was intended to be that way. Looking forward to progressing further in your game, cruddybuddy.


----------

